# toshiba 2tb canvio connect ii 2tb purchase



## Deadman (May 15, 2016)

Recently ordered wd my passport ultra ii (white)from amazon but the my passport font were tilted downwards due to printing defect which looked ugly..That was not an issue until I figured 1tb was not going to be enough for me and came across this and the review was good but since my internal toshiba drive had gone kaput in year I am having second thoughts.


----------



## Lincon_WD (May 17, 2016)

Hi Deadman, 

First of all, as standard procedure, it would be best if you were to blur out your serial number.
Could you take a look at the sticker label on the new HDD and tell me what model number is printed on it?

Try to test the drive with SMART test. 
As a rule, model numbers extracted by these testing programs should match the labels on the drives themselves. You can also use DLG for the testing of the drive, which would give a better reading of the WD HDD.

Support Answer

If nothing matches, then I'd strongly suggest returning it to the seller.

Hope it helps. Keep me posted.


----------

